# seine nets



## VinceR (Jun 10, 2013)

Who sells seine nets 50-100 ft ,looking for catching shrimp on jekyll its been 21 years ,that was family vacation for many years growing up we bought our net from a local guy down there just sold it in yard sale few years back i think the mesh hole were to small for the reg. now


----------



## pmick19 (Jun 10, 2013)

The bait shop by the Jekyll pier sells them. I think the biggest they got is 75ft. I don't know if they are exactly what you're looking for I haven't looked at them to hard but they are there.


----------



## Willfishforfood40 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a 99 foot by 8 foot used twice its a waters seine pm me if your interested.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 14, 2013)

What is a good price on a net like is being discussed?  I think this is something I want to get,  but hate to buy a drastically over priced one.


----------



## Willfishforfood40 (Jun 14, 2013)

TopherAndTick said:


> What is a good price on a net like is being discussed?  I think this is something I want to get,  but hate to buy a drastically over priced one.



I paid 325 for my waters net new 99 ft by 8 ft.


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 14, 2013)

There is a man called "Pop" who makes , sells, and repairs seines and he is almost always at St Andrews picnic area on Jekyll  during shrimping season. My cousin bought a 75' net from him and I believe it was a little over 200 bucks. sorry I don't have his contact info., but I will pm you a phone # when I talk to my cousin.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks guys,  not intending to hi-jack.  Just found it to be a similar topic


----------



## VinceR (Jun 14, 2013)

I think that was the guy we bought ours from many years ago pm me his # also thanks


----------



## medic1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I bought my red-colored 99'x9' seine from a man in Rhine for $100. This was about 5 years ago and I have lost his contact info. He was busy making and selling them, though.


----------



## zedex (Jun 19, 2013)

Every time I am back there, I end up buying a new seine net to use while there and leave it behind for someone because they will get you locked up for even having one here-- you don't even have to use it, just having one is bad enough.

 Anyways, I always buy from the same guy, Steve Waters. His number is 912-399-6184, website is http://www.goseining.com


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 23, 2013)

There is a guy I ran into on jekyll this weekend.   He sells and fixes nets.   75 foot for about $200.  He claims to be by the bait shop or the park on the south end every fri night and sat. all day.   White mini van with " seine nets" on the side windows...


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 23, 2013)

His info-   J. H. "Pop" Hager   912-539-0935  (cell)      He is out of Baxley GA  but like I said,  he frequents Jekyll


----------

